# temoignage apple center paris (reparation macbook)



## lanilodo (28 Avril 2007)

bonjour,
je suis desolé de reposter ce sujet mais le precedant fil est tombé aux oubliettes. Donc, mon macbook se decolore de plus en plus et la reponse d'applecare est de l'amener dans un apple center (magasin agrée pour reparation ou echange d coque). Cependant j'ai vu ici quelques temoignage de magasins peu professionel où le mac revenait plus abimé qu'à son arrivé. ma question est la suivante :
sur paris, quel apple center competant me conseillez vous pour aller faire changer la coque de mon macbook?
de preference un magasin qui a deja été confonté à ce type de probleme de décoloration.
merci


----------



## rezas (7 Mai 2007)

Apple Care, 8 place Boulnois à Paris 17eme, juste derriere la FNAC. J'y ai fais réparer un G4 ainsi que mon macbook pro 17 retour NICKEL.

Maintenant je ne peux pas te dire si il on déja eu le problème dont tu parles mais il brasse pas mal de matossdonc peut-être ??? @+


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Mai 2007)

Sinon, tu as l'Apple Center géré par "Alis Informatique" à coté de Bastille qui est très bien aussi...


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2009)

Ben voyons.


----------



## arnojullien (31 Août 2009)

Après avoir lu tous les commentaires sur les forums mac que j'ai trouvé sur le net, je n'étais pas rassuré quant au choix d'un bon réparateur agréé mac. Alors comme mon expérience est positive, je recommande vivement RSI, où je m'e suis rendu pour un problème de clavier (quelqu'un a eu le bon goût de verser du liquide dessus et il ne fonctionnait / ne s'allumait plus) et en 48 h il était prêt et en parfait état, pour un cou^t somme toute raisonnalbe. Très sympas, rapides et professionnels, je recommande RSI qui se trouve 4 rue des Dardanelles à Paris 17.

Arno


----------



## kaos (12 Septembre 2009)

Alis informatique vers bastille m'a changé mon topcase deux fois , ils ont commandé la pièce avant de prendre mon mac , du coup macbook déposé le matin et récupéré à 15h ....


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2010)

Il y a des années j'avais emmené mon powerbook G3 Place Boulnois. Réparation impecable.

Aujourd'hui je vois toujours un Centre Agréé Apple Place Boulnois mais ce n'est plus sous le nom Apple Care mais Computer Technologie et Services....

Des avis sur ce centre depuis qu'il a changé de nom ?

Sinon, ICLG rue du Renard derrière Beaubourg?



(NB: au fait.... est-ce qu'on peut poser un Mac en SAV en allant à l'AppleStore du Louvre?)


----------

